# New years eve?



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

So then guys what you all upto?

I need ideas lol, spending it with the mrs, not got a mountain of cash so sensible ideas please

also the "go out get trashed" idea is off the cards...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

get the family round and have a pleseant chat and get together (over a nice cup of tea)...I'm kinda doing that as have no money and need to keep my girl entertained - basically, this means her folks will find a way of getting ale and they will all act like loons while I sit their making sure no one falls thru my 180 litre fish tank in the living room!.....I'm still cutting to 10% so not shite food (and I do not drink anyway) cup of O.J to celebrate the new year me thinks.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm with her family xmas eve/xmas day anyways

I thought bout going out with her somewhere foodwise etc

but that doesnt really cover night time?

c'mon guys we need ideas! lol


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

sounds corny, but make her a meal, then watch a movie, or even watch jools holland on tv, when ive been ill its actually quite good to watch till midnight


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Now we're talking more my ballpark cash wise haha

I always bloody cook for her though lol


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Eat, drink, count down at home with family.

Its my Dads birthday too so loads of drinks and people round.


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

hopefully that helped, also spead the dinner out into some courses, an have it later stops the game between new years an that


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Aren't McDonalds open 24/7 now??? c'mon you must have 99p - give her a treat!.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

:laugh::laugh: someone say genius, i think so...


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

pretty sure festive savers atm, only seen the advert so not sure about prices, i think maccy ds is wank


----------

